# Anyone install privacy fencing?



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

My mother in law is looking to have a couple of sections of privacy fencing installed.. anyone on here do that sort of work?

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

This is a good buddy of mine company. If you are looking for first rate, high-quality, an awesome service. I highly recommend his company.







Pensacola Area Fence Company | (850) 706-7710


Superior Fence & Rail is your Pensacola Area fence company of choice. Call (850) 706-7710 today for Pro Team, Quality Products, and First Class Service!




www.superiorfenceandrail.com


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Give me a call
85.-417-3798


----------



## saferguson (Jul 2, 2021)

I guess it really depends on your area, here in Buckinghamshire I’ve used the walsh landscaping services ( walshlandscaping.co.uk ), they’ve done an outstanding job with my fence. I used to have this very old simple fencing I built when I first moved here a couple of decades ago, it was made of wood and was already falling apart. My original plan was to get it restored as it had a kind of sentimental value attached to it, but these folks proposed a few ideas to me not only on restoring but also completely new fencing projects based on what I stated I’d like, I decided to go for one of their new ideas and it’s been a great decision so far. I also kept a restored section of the old fence for nostalgic purposes.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

saferguson said:


> What is the best fence to install on my territory next to the house?


Plant bamboo. Makes your neighbors happy.


----------

